# Frolic nur auf Karpfen?



## sgemanu (5. September 2007)

Hallo,

hab jetzt schon oft gelesen, dass man mit frolic gut karpfen fängt. jetzt wollt ich mal wissen, ob man auf das zeug auch was anderes fangen kann als "nur" karpfen.


danke + gruß
sgemanu


----------



## fzZzzz (5. September 2007)

*AW: Frolic nur auf Karpfen?*

Karpfen ist die Hauptbeute. Schleien oder wirklich große Brassen sind auch schon drauf gefangen worden. Ist halt ein sehr selektiver Köder in etwa so wie Boilies...


----------



## buk (5. September 2007)

*AW: Frolic nur auf Karpfen?*

Brassen von 50+ erwische ich regelmäßig damit.


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. September 2007)

*AW: Frolic nur auf Karpfen?*

Große Döbel und Rapfen nehmen das Zeug an der Pose auch recht gerne.


----------



## JerkerHH (5. September 2007)

*AW: Frolic nur auf Karpfen?*

Hi Zusammen, 

es gibt einen neuen Frolic....



Weltklasse für Schleien!!!!!!! 

Der normale Frolic is auf Karpfen und Brassen ein kracher!!!! 

Guckt mal hier: Matze Koch bei Fisch & Fang! 
ganz aktuell..... 

Petri... 

JerkerHH :m:m:m


----------



## Waller88 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Frolic nur auf Karpfen?*

Fange damit sehr oft gr.Brassen,Döbel,Karauschen u. natürlich Karpfen!!!Wirklich guter Köder!


----------



## buk (5. September 2007)

*AW: Frolic nur auf Karpfen?*

Bisschen Off-Topic

(Bin kein Karpfen-Spezi und hab auch vermutlich auch nicht das nötige Werkzeug)

Bei den "normalen" Frolic hatte ich einen sehr guten Halt in dem ich sie einfach mit der Ködernadel durchbohrt und dann am Haar fixiert hab. Die Mini Frolic wurden dabei allerdings brüchig.
Hab versucht sie anzubohren, ne dünnere Nadel zu benutzten, etc...ging alles in die Hose.

Hat da jemand nen Tipp auf Lager?

gruss


----------



## Schildifreak (5. September 2007)

*AW: Frolic nur auf Karpfen?*

Welchen Geschmack haben die Mini-Frolics(Rind oder Geflügel)?
Wo kann man sie kaufen?Bei uns in der Gegend hab ich sie noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Anglerfreak (5. September 2007)

*AW: Frolic nur auf Karpfen?*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> es gibt einen neuen Frolic....
> 
> ...




Das Frolic auf dem Bild benutze ich auch. Aber ich dachte, das sei das "normale" Frolic ? Wie sieht denn jetzt das "normale" aus, mit dem man bessere Chancen auf Karpfen hat? 

mfg. Anglerfreak


----------



## Donnerkrähe (5. September 2007)

*AW: Frolic nur auf Karpfen?*

Karpfen und Brassen
und sogar Aale lassen sich anlocken


----------



## buk (5. September 2007)

*AW: Frolic nur auf Karpfen?*

Genauso.
Der Unterschied liegt im Durchmesser.​


----------



## Hov-Micha (5. September 2007)

*AW: Frolic nur auf Karpfen?*

Moin,
hab mit Frolic gute Karpfen aber auch Schleien und Brassen gefangen!

Ich leg meine Frolic zum trocknen/härten ind die Sonne...so fern die auch mal scheint :c
´ne Mikrowelle tut aber auch, sollte aber eine sein die nicht mehr zum esse warm machen gebraucht wird :q:q
Durch´s trocknen/härten weichen die im Wasser nicht soo schnell auf und werden so auch keine leichte Beute von Rotaugen etc.

Ich verlänger das Haar so um 2-4cm, Schlaufe am Ende, durch 2 Frolic´s gefädelt und durchs Vorfach gekontert #6
Das Haar kann dann nach Belieben durch Umwickeln des Hakens auf die gewünschte Länge gebracht werden..fertig :vik:

TL
Micha


----------



## Rocky Coast (5. September 2007)

*AW: Frolic nur auf Karpfen?*

Habe mit Frolic schon eine Menge Karpfen und einige gute Brassen gefangen.
An einem Morgen bissen kurz hintereinander sogar zwei gute Barsche auf Frolic, was aber mit der taumelnden Bewegung beim Einholen zusammen hing.
Alle Versuche auf Barsch mit den schönsten Kunstködern schlugen 
daraufhin fehl, ein paar weitere Versuche mit "eingespinntem" Frolic brachten einen weiteren Barsch an den Haken. Fische sind ja manchmal schon komisch...


----------



## JerkerHH (5. September 2007)

*AW: Frolic nur auf Karpfen?*

Ihr müsst die kleinen Frolics in einen Nylon strumpf wickeln
und dann zuknoten und daran das haar schalten... 

die kleinen mini frolics sind in jeden futterhaus und großen supermarkt erhältlich... 

mini frolic = geflügel 

normale frolic = mit rind und gemüse

Petri... 

Gruß
JerkerHH #6#6#6


----------



## Rossi1983 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Frolic nur auf Karpfen?*



sgemanu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab jetzt schon oft gelesen, dass man mit frolic gut karpfen fängt. jetzt wollt ich mal wissen, ob man auf das zeug auch was anderes fangen kann als "nur" karpfen.
> 
> ...



Hab damit schon große Rotfedern gefangen. Außerdem hat mein Bekannter nen Hecht damit gefangen, ist allerdings kurz vor dem Ufer abgehauen ...Kam aber nicht vom Frolic, sondern von seinem imensen Dusel das der Hecht beim einholen einfach auf verdacht gebissen hat - auf gut deutsch mit Frolic geblinkert :q. Nur Dusel halt...


----------



## heinzrch (6. September 2007)

*AW: Frolic nur auf Karpfen?*

Letztes Jahr, fränkische Seenplatte, auf Karpfen: plötzlich schmatzt was neben mir, hat sich so ein Köter an meinen Anfütterfrolics vergriffen. Nicht auszudenken, wenn er die vorbereiteten Haarmontagen mit Haken gefressen hätte.....


----------



## rob (6. September 2007)

*AW: Frolic nur auf Karpfen?*

ich fang damit karpfen und als beifang gehen mir regelmässig brachsen,rapfen,döbel und karauschen drauf.
lg rob


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (6. September 2007)

*AW: Frolic nur auf Karpfen?*

ich hab aufgehört frolic als karpfenköder zu verwenden, weil ich mehr brassen als karpfen damit gefangen habe... für brassen sicherlich top köder!! bis 65cm regelmäßig... 

aber bitte nicht beim karpfenangeln #d


----------



## carphunterNRW (6. September 2007)

*AW: Frolic nur auf Karpfen?*

In diversen Seen in Österreich fischen die Einheimischen nur mit Frolic auf Karpfen. Habe auf genze Frolic viele Fehlbisse bekommen und hab dann mal aus Spaß zur Matchrute gegriffen, am Haken 1/4 oder 1/6 Frolic aufgespiesst (Frisch sind die Frolic ja doch relativ weich). Konnte so etliche Schleien, Brassen und gigantische Plötzen erbeuten. Achja, zwischendurch kam auch mal ein Karpfen vorbei, an der Matchrute ein Traum


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (6. September 2007)

*AW: Frolic nur auf Karpfen?*

Ich fange mit halben sowie ganzen frolics immer 30er Brassen am Haar!

Die würgen sich das voll rein

mfg Marvin


----------



## El Harmo (14. September 2007)

*AW: Frolic nur auf Karpfen?*



buk schrieb:


> Bei den "normalen" Frolic hatte ich einen sehr guten Halt in dem ich sie einfach mit der Ködernadel durchbohrt und dann am Haar fixiert hab. Die Mini Frolic wurden dabei allerdings brüchig.
> Hab versucht sie anzubohren, ne dünnere Nadel zu benutzten, etc...ging alles in die Hose.
> 
> Hat da jemand nen Tipp auf Lager?



Einfach eine sehr große Schlaufe am Haar machen, durch das Loch ziehen, dann überschlagen - einfacher läßt sich kaum etwas am Haar anködern.


----------



## Yoshi (14. September 2007)

*AW: Frolic nur auf Karpfen?*

Um die Frolics härter zu machen, einfach ein-zwei Tage in Zucker einlegen. Das Zeug entzieht dem Frolich das Wasser (Salz geht natürlich genauso gut) und macht es steinhart.


----------

